# Job/Salary Information



## zeus127 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello out there! I'm from the U.S. and I'm looking into moving to Dubai for work. I currently work as a Service Desk Manager for a software company, I have 10 years experience and have an MBA degree. I am married and have children in school.

I would like to know what kind of salary expectations should I have if I'm looking for a job in Dubai as a IT Service Delivery Manager with 10 years experience and an MBA? 

Anyone out there work in a similar role and if so, what advice would you give? I've looked at companies like Du and HP, anyone have any information on these companies in Dubai?

Thanks, in advance, for any information!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

zeus127 said:


> Hello out there! I'm from the U.S. and I'm looking into moving to Dubai for work. I currently work as a Service Desk Manager for a software company, I have 10 years experience and have an MBA degree. I am married and have children in school.
> 
> I would like to know what kind of salary expectations should I have if I'm looking for a job in Dubai as a IT Service Delivery Manager with 10 years experience and an MBA?
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum,

Have a read of this thread. It was discussed recently and although it's a general thread it gives you the tone for IT jobs in the UAE. As for salaries for managers, it really depends but don't expect them to be really high. 

(http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-dubai/11138-new-forum-dubai-2.html#post63889)

HTH


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Welcome to the forum,
> 
> Have a read of this thread. It was discussed recently and although it's a general thread it gives you the tone for IT jobs in the UAE. As for salaries for managers, it really depends but don't expect them to be really high.
> 
> ...


How did I know this link would take me to one your wonderful essays!!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> How did I know this link would take me to one your wonderful essays!!!


Just being efficient  and, being 'in-vogue' with current environmental issues, I'm showing that I do my bit to recycle 

You should look over some of your tomes


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Just being efficient  and, being 'in-vogue' with current environmental issues, I'm showing that I do my bit to recycle
> 
> You should look over some of your tomes


Do I detect a hint of jealousy!  

P.S Rubbish should always be recycled!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Do I detect a hint of jealousy!
> 
> P.S Rubbish should always be recycled!


Then it's not rubbish is it - it's useful again and again!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Then it's not rubbish is it - it's useful again and again!!



I'll let you off. Don't want you to start crying now!!!

P.S Rubbish is actually useful again and again - that's the whole concept of recyclying; when your rubbish .. sorry.. I mean essays are no longer useful, the idea is to turn it into something else!! 

For a bacardi and coke, I'll teach you to write like me. It'll keep you entertained for hours!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> For a bacardi and coke, I'll teach you to write like me. It'll keep you entertained for hours!


For a couple of Sambuccas I'll teach you how to sing


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> For a couple of Sambuccas I'll teach you how to sing



It's a deal!  Can you add a few cookery classes to that!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> It's a deal!  Can you add a few cookery classes to that!


Well if you don't know how to cook my number one dish 'haricots sur le pain grillé' I will more than happily oblige.

c'est tres délicieux!!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Well if you don't know how to cook my number one dish 'haricots sur le pain grillé' I will more than happily oblige.
> 
> c'est tres délicieux!!!


I think that I can manage beans of toast. I was thinking of something a little bit more exotic. And no, it's not delicious. It just means that no one can sit in the same room as you cause of the stink bombs!


----------



## zeus127 (Oct 22, 2008)

Thank you for the reply! I read through the postings on that link and didn't really get the information I was looking for. I'll keep searching. Thanks again.


----------

